
ACLU: Amazon shouldn't sell face-recognition tech to police - artsandsci
https://apnews.com/5bd7883d7a1f4cf78ed52faf6641cbd0/ACLU:-Amazon-shouldn%27t-sell-face-recognition-tech-to-police
======
SmooL
This reads as a fairly myopic solution.

“People should be free to walk down the street without being watched by the
government,”

So why not cut to the heart of the matter: don't allow governments to do mass
surveillance. Simply stopping Amazon from selling the tech does nothing;
there's clearly a market for it, so other companies will fill the void.
Alternately, facial recognition software is fairly easy to come across, the
police could simply implement it themselves.

